# jimmy gunns ork army



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi all,
This is the start of my ork army,
I'll be updating it as it grows........
the boys
















just need the detail on these








the truck








the looted russ








the battle wagon








the koptas








the bikers
















the kans








the nobs








and the boss








More to come


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

That's one mean looking Warboss you have there, *jimmy gunn*. That's a pretty badass idea. Everything else looks cool as well. The only thing I'd point out is that the white on the Warboss' helmet looks a bit too clean, but that's a minor thing. Keep it up.


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

loving the looted Russ and the Boss


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

LOVE the warboss, great idea, never would of thought of that, your orks look to clean for my liking but over all i think they look really good, keep up the fantasic job!


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

too clean?
they like a nice hot bath after a fight...

how can i make them look a bit "dirty"


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

jimmy gunn said:


> how can i make them look a bit "dirty"


The GW washes, like gryphonne sepia or devlan mud would work. Just a couple of coats to dull the whites and metallics. Nice work all around, by the way. Rep for the warboss.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

just got the new killa kans and the deff dread so more pics will be here soon


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I really like the edge of the black on the front of the battlewagon.

They are a bit clean maybe, but with the dark scheme a light drybrush with the colours of your bases for dust might be better than the washes.

Or you can stipple it for a more splattery effect











Also rust may help,
Gryphonne Sepia isnt bad over bits of the metal colours.
Or Vermin Fur is pretty good for those rust stain dribbles.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

*i'm so slow*

hi all, i know i'm very slow at painting and getting slower now i've started gaming too.
tried new ways of doing the white and i think it looks better know,
they all need a bit more work as you can see.
but anyway here's a little update, 
i got the new kans








and the new dred








needed a better warboss so went for mega amour, I've done a little head swap so he looks a little less like Ghazghkull.








say waaagh for the group shot.








hope you like them, cc always welcome.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Your faster at painting than I am 

Nice force your putting together. That new dread is an excellent model and seeing yours is making it harder to not run out and buy one.

Watching the MegaBoss with interest as I will be trying a similar job soon.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

hi all,
i'm all done with the warboss, kans and dred.
i worked out a better way of painting the white nice and fast, 
first i give the white a watered down wash of gryphonne sepia, 
then a little dab of sepia (neat) on the rivets and then add a few chips with boltgun metal and adeptus battlegray.
any way here they are.

















I add a bit more battle damage using a pencil, i like the look of it and it works really well.


















as always C&C more then welcome
regards
jim


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Love the converted Black Orc banner top with a mohawk on him in particular but as always its all great stuff.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

It's Been so long.

But.








With a Stompa.


































I didn't do the crew as i want them for my scratch builds, 
I've played a few games of apocalypse with him.
but I find apocalypse games to be a bit long-winded and boring. 
So this guy is going up on ebay, then I can spend more on my space marine renegades the strays. :victory:

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice Stompa. 
The pictures are a bit fuzzy and indistinct so I hope you are going to take fresh ones for Ebaying ( and us  )


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Great stompa.
And I love your intro, that made me laugh.
Great stuff!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, it's a shame to ebay the stompa after building him up.

I liked the first warboss, that SM banner was a great idea!

Nice army.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hope these picture's are a bit better. 
he sold for £41 in the end, was hoping for more but hay ho that's ebay.

















































and here's two of the Renegade Space marines I've started. more on them later.:wink:


----------



## captain wolf (Nov 17, 2010)

I like the army; maybe adding a wartrakk skorcha or two would go nicely as some sort of heavy scout unit


----------



## captain wolf (Nov 17, 2010)

jimmy gunn said:


> hi all,
> i'm all done with the warboss, kans and dred.
> i worked out a better way of painting the white nice and fast,
> first i give the white a watered down wash of gryphonne sepia,
> ...


very nice warboss, maybe you could make some sort of guard for the warboss


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Been wondering about using a pencil for scrapes and scratches, saw it on a modelling dvd a while ago, some dude using it on a German gun of some description. How did you find it, and what pencil did you use?

Orks are looking sweet mate


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Cheers Guys.



Grins1878 said:


> Been wondering about using a pencil for scrapes and scratches, saw it on a modelling dvd a while ago, some dude using it on a German gun of some description. How did you find it, and what pencil did you use?
> 
> Orks are looking sweet mate



Best thing I started doing.
You get a much more realistic and sharper look than you do with a brush.
Just use a standard HB pencil, it's good for the sharp edges on guns too.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Cool army, how many points, and why did you respond so oddly to my thread? You're an ork player too.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Marremony said:


> Cool army, how many points, and why did you respond so oddly to my thread? You're an ork player too.


Thank you, 
Its about 2000points at the moment not updated for a while.

and I responded oddly to you thread because you are a very strange fella


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

2,000 points eh? Pretty good, a just started recollecting my force and I should have right around 6000 points of orks. I have a game coming up, and I really want to kill my friends. They both have 1500 points, so I figure I should use about 3000 points.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry, Thought my other post didn't go through


----------

